# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  poorly toadstool

## lost

Brought this about three weeks ago now and it has been like this ever since,moved it higher up for more light,flow and still nowt.Water prams are ok salt is 1.015 any ideas?
WP_000068.jpg

----------


## Gary R

Bring your salts up to 1.023-1.025 ..........having them at 1.015 is to low m8
Make sure everythink else is around dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4
and check your calcium is around 380 to 410
were it is there I cant see it getting much water movement, and lighting should be medium to high
have a look at one of my pictures and you will see my toadstool near the top with good water movement.

----------

*lost* (12-09-2013)

----------


## lost

sorry mate it is 1.025 had a blonde moment :lmao:  had the water prams checked and they are fine, at first it was on the sand for a few weeks  then I moved it half way up the tank for more flow,light  but still nothing.Being as I only have a nao tank I don't have that many places to put it but I will have a look see what I can do so are you saying the higher the better? more light and more flow?other than my Kenya tree everything is growing

----------


## Gary R

yes in a nano put it were the most water movement is and light  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

As in the text I sent you dave what is your phosphate readings ........ and does it have any slime or mucus over the head of it ?

----------


## Gary R

plus well you are doing the phosphate, lets have a new Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH readings as well, so we can try and see whats up

we are looking for Water Conditions readings around : 72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.023-1.025, cal 460+  alk 9+, mag 1440

----------

*lost* (25-09-2013)

----------


## lost

Thanks gary for the advice am going to do a 50% water change get me water checked and will let you know what happens in the next few days

----------

*Gary R* (26-09-2013)

----------


## lost

The on going saga  :lol:  so far done a 50% water change and to me it does look happier it has now become completely detached from its base and it getting knocked around a little by my hermit crab as it movers around the tank.I know they don't like being messed with but I am wondering if it would be better stood up right in the sand or in a little hole in the live rock?

----------


## lost

Ok this is what it looks like now any thoughts?

----------


## Gary R

I would move it to the top were there is more light Dave and make sure it as water moment ......food wise I would get your self some Coral Frenzy ....its not cheap but its good and feeds most corals in one go :http://www.h2oaquatics.co.uk/fish-co...coral-food-56g

----------


## lost

Am a bit weary of moving it again will think about it

----------

*Gary R* (15-10-2013)

----------

